# Fermentation Fridge



## Mattrox (8/10/16)

I got my fermentation fridge finished. I had been using a water bed heater as a heat source, but since it was designed for heating water by direct contact I wasn't really happy. And when I took it out, there was evidence of overheating, the plastic on the fridge looked like it was beginning to blister and warp.

I replaced it with a reptile heater with a 25w ceramic globe. I have had this for ages but when I got it off ebay it had Chinese plugs. I went to replace the cord and found it probably violated several electrical codes and really should not be available for sale. It had no earth wire and the flimsy screw terminal connection could easily work loose over time and the housing is metal.

Anyway I finally got around to making it electrically safer. 

I now need to work out a fan arrangement...... I guess the fridge isn't done yet after all.


----------



## peteru (9/10/16)

Looking neat.

If you are planning on using this to go down to lagering temperatures, you should expect condensation. It would be a very, very good idea to get anything operating at mains voltage out of the fridge. Moisture and mains are not a good combination.

I have a 25W reptile cord heater in my fermentation freezer, which is plugged into an Inkbird ITC-310T externally. Only the moisture proof part of the heating cord enters the freezer. I also have am IP65 rated 12V fan inside to help with air circulation. Again, the power supply is external to the freezer, so the internal exposure is limited to 12V @ 500mA.


----------



## Mattrox (9/10/16)

I had thought about moisture from humidity/condensation. But when I pulled the thermostat out, the 240v line running through certainly wasn't moisture proof. I'll rework stuff.

Might put in a moisture absorber when chilling too and see if condensation forms.


----------



## Stouter (9/10/16)

Very clean looking set up, nice.

Is that your temp probe going behind the F.V, is it going through the side into the wort?
Only asking because I decided to put mine through the F.V lid, and I was a bit worried about it initially. I've placed the heating belt directly around the F.V just up from the base and not hanging.


----------



## mikec (9/10/16)

I just use a heat pad, on its side a bit away from the fermenter. So in your pic in the OP, it would be vertical on the left side of the fridge. Works a treat.


----------



## Mattrox (9/10/16)

Stouter said:


> Very clean looking set up, nice.
> 
> Is that your temp probe going behind the F.V, is it going through the side into the wort?
> Only asking because I decided to put mine through the F.V lid, and I was a bit worried about it initially. I've placed the heating belt directly around the F.V just up from the base and not hanging.


There are 2 probes. One into a thermowell in the side of the fv. The other is on the other side of the fv measuring the fridge temp. The stc 1000+ cuts out if the fridge temp gets too hot or cold. + or - 12 deg is what I have it set at to prevent temperature overshoots.


----------



## Stouter (10/10/16)

The temp overshoot is what I was worried about with putting the probe directly into the wort. 12degrees is a big diff though. The lag effect between the fridge cutting out too long after the wort temp catches up had me worried mainly. But after having it going the last few days though I'm happy with the way it's managing things. I've dialed it back to 0.5degree limits and it's not working the fridge very hard.
The test will be when the weather heats up and inside the shed is hotter than outside.


----------



## JackDrinksbeer (15/11/16)

G'day All:
My fermentation fridge is lying horizontally. Room for brews at once.
If it's very hot, I can use a large block of ice to keep the temperature down.
More details here if you're interested:
https://youtu.be/dgQhY6jwkLY




Cheer,
Jack


----------



## Mattrox (22/12/16)

Just have to report zero condensation issues so far.


----------



## Leyther (22/12/16)

JackDrinksbeer said:


> G'day All:
> My fermentation fridge is lying horizontally. Room for brews at once.
> If it's very hot, I can use a large block of ice to keep the temperature down.
> More details here if you're interested:
> ...


Is it a fridge or chest freezer? I thought fridges had to be upright or it can cause failure?


----------



## Rocker1986 (22/12/16)

Leyther said:


> Is it a fridge or chest freezer? I thought fridges had to be upright or it can cause failure?


True enough but I think the one he uses doesn't work anymore. It's just a dead fridge with the block of ice for cooling if needed.


----------

